# Wilier Gran Turismo



## smartyiak

I saw this on weightweenies. Anyone know anything about it. After the hideous ugliness of the Imperiale, this looks like a pretty cool bike.

-Smarty


----------



## bon_gabs

I guess mine looks better.:thumbsup:


----------



## c_rex

hideous? really? like the Hunchback of Notre Dame? Maybe Nosferatu? 

try not being able to afford such a bike for a few years and perhaps perspective will adjust your expectations. I happen to like all of Wilier's current line up and appreciate them for their intended purposes.

yes this new ride looks very nice. I'd love to see some specs on it.


----------



## shachah7

so does your price probably hehe. 

on a serious note, great looking ride there mate.


----------



## merckxman

Some info about the design here:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2010/07/wilier-granturismo-gt-new-for-2011.html


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Thinking of picking up a black Gran Turismo frameset. Does anyone own one? Please give a quick review. I sold my Izoard recently and I am looking to replace it with another bike of about the same price and 1100 gram weight. I've had my eye on the Gran Turismo, a Specialized Tarmac and even thought about getting one of those eBay carbon framesets. Thanks.


----------



## kojakash

Hi,

About 2 years ago I bought a Wilier Mortirolo and i was delighted with it. After about 18 months it developed a whitening on the lacquer to the seat tube. On an all-black bike this looked really unsightly. I took it back to the shop and they immediately offered to replace my frame, free of charge. I thought this was great customer service. The only problem was that they had mo Mortirolos left and so would have to 'upgrade me' to an Izoard...again for no additional charge, I was delighted with the bike, albeit a little less comfortable than the Mortirolo. It was very precise and direct. After about 8 moths of very limited use, this bike again started to develop a lacquer problem. A series of tiny little aero bubbles were visible under the lacquer, all over the carbon portions of the bike. I knew this was only going to get worse, so i took it back to the shop. Again they offered to replace the frame without question. This time however i was given the option to spend an extra £300 and get the Gran Turismo. I jumped at the chance. 

Firstly the bike looks amazing. I went for the all black version and it looks like no other bike on the market. More amazing however was the ride. It seems to combine the comfort of the Mortirolo and the sharpness of the Izoard. I'm really happy with it......as long as the lacquer stays intact.


----------



## titanio1

bon_gabs said:


> I guess mine looks better.:thumbsup:


looks awesome.....frame size????


----------



## Erion929

kojakash said:


> Hi,
> 
> About 2 years ago I bought a Wilier Mortirolo and i was delighted with it. After about 18 months it developed a whitening on the lacquer to the seat tube. On an all-black bike this looked really unsightly. I took it back to the shop and they immediately offered to replace my frame, free of charge. I thought this was great customer service. The only problem was that they had mo Mortirolos left and so would have to 'upgrade me' to an Izoard...again for no additional charge, I was delighted with the bike, albeit a little less comfortable than the Mortirolo. It was very precise and direct. After about 8 moths of very limited use, this bike again started to develop a lacquer problem. A series of tiny little aero bubbles were visible under the lacquer, all over the carbon portions of the bike. I knew this was only going to get worse, so i took it back to the shop. Again they offered to replace the frame without question. This time however i was given the option to spend an extra £300 and get the Gran Turismo. I jumped at the chance.
> 
> Firstly the bike looks amazing. I went for the all black version and it looks like no other bike on the market. More amazing however was the ride. It seems to combine the comfort of the Mortirolo and the sharpness of the Izoard. I'm really happy with it......as long as the lacquer stays intact.




Pics...or it didn't happen! :mad2: 


**


----------



## kojakash

Ok, don't take the mickey out of my 'cheap' rims and Veloce groupset.....but these were transferred from the Mortirolo. The frame is something else though........


----------



## kojakash

Heres some more....


----------



## Erion929

Wow, seems like a complex frame design...guess they put a lot of thought into what they want the bike to ride like. Beautiful! :thumbsup: 

**


----------



## AFrizzledFry

*Reviews?*

Can anybody give me a review of the GT? competitive cyclist has the GT with Campy Chorus for $4K and I'm interested.

Thanks,
AFF.


----------



## merckxman

A friend of mine LOVES his. Road Bike Action magazine has a review in current issue.


----------



## matt.p22

I wouldn't bother with a Wilier. This is how my Izoard looked at 10 months old.


----------



## the_don

matt.p22 said:


> I wouldn't bother with a Wilier. This is how my Izoard looked at 10 months old.


Read above, another owner got a new replacement upgraded frame for free immediately!


----------



## matt.p22

I think that GT was his second replacement. The lbs offered me one of these but I wasn't prepared to go through it again. After the lbs revealed that the problem was with the Wiler painting process I settled for a refund on the frame less depreciation.


----------



## Erion929

matt --- what year Izoard ? Wonder if it's an issue with previous years and current year to see if this is a common problem or has been corrected....


**


----------



## c_rex

My Imperiale is about 10 months old and looks as good as new. I chose a Wilier after hearing excellent reports about their customer service and warranty support. If your LBS wasn't willing to assist you in the process I wouldn't be shopping with them in the future. Having exchanged email with Wilier directly I am confident they would've taken care of you directly.


----------



## djpfine

These Wiliers are just so nice to look at


----------



## matt.p22

It was either an 09 or 10 model but I only bought it myself late summer 2010. There are other cases on the net of older Izoards developing the same problem, and I would say they clearly haven't sorted the problem if mine was anything to go by...wish I'd done more research really, it would've saved alot of hassle.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Looks like overspray of some sort. The older blue 2008 izoards had a UV clearcoat issue where the white yellowed. I know wilier offerred replacement frames for them.

My 2010 white/silver/blk izoard looks as good as new after a year and a half. Currently my 2011 Cento SL still looks brand new. I had a 2010 cento sl that weighed in at 1100 grams for a 47cm! I returned it to the lbs and wilier sent me a sub 1000g 2011 frameset. 

The gran turismo in black carbon looks sweet. However, im not a fan of working on bikes with internal cable routing but it looks clean.


----------



## matt.p22

The official line from the lbs was that the problem comes from the paint not being properly dried before the clearcoat is applied. I must admit to being drawn to Wilier because of the looks, heritage, individuality etc. However, having owned this particular one (can't really comment on others) I would urge anyone thinking of parting with any hard earned to look elsewhere.
It wasn't a great experience with awful shifting from the big to small ring, strange wobbles from the front end at 60+kph and the paint falling off at 10mths old.


----------



## Arrwin

Anyone experiencing these problems with a newer 2010 or 2011 Wilier? I'm considering a Gran Turismo in the white/red (already have a black mtn bike) and hoping these issues don't persist. The other bike i'm looking is the Cervelo R3/RS.

Any comments appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ultraman6970

That in the picture is called clear coat pop, it happens by many reasons but in this case i suspect they used the wrong ratio of hardener in the clear, or pretty much they did not clean the frame before shooting the clear. If they have deadlines probably that was happened, the good news is that is easy to fix.

The frames are in good condition but they need to be sanded and recleared, wonder what willier did with all those clear coat problem frames, trash??? I was them I would just sell them for ridiculous price with no warranty or anything.


----------



## feuereimer

I owned one. I have ridden Cannondale CAAD 9, Trek 5200, Look 381i, Focus Izalco, Litespeed Ultimate and now the Gran Tourismo. It is one of the most comfortable and stable bikes I have ever experienced. I love it, but weak part of the design is the rear dropouts though. I just had mine warrantied because they used aluminum to cover the carbon in the rear dropout, didn't hold up too well. 

My suggestion would be to purchase the bike and just make sure that your quick releases are all in order and properly installed. I am actually in the market to get another one, because they are sold out for the year and can't replace mine. 

Good riding!


----------



## Arrwin

feuereimer said:


> I owned one. I have ridden Cannondale CAAD 9, Trek 5200, Look 381i, Focus Izalco, Litespeed Ultimate and now the Gran Tourismo. It is one of the most comfortable and stable bikes I have ever experienced. I love it, but weak part of the design is the rear dropouts though. I just had mine warrantied because they used aluminum to cover the carbon in the rear dropout, didn't hold up too well.
> 
> My suggestion would be to purchase the bike and just make sure that your quick releases are all in order and properly installed. I am actually in the market to get another one, because they are sold out for the year and can't replace mine.
> 
> Good riding!


Wow. I didn't realize they are sold out. Where are you located? Thanks for sharing your experience! I'm trying to decide between the Cervelo R3 and the Gran Turismo.


----------



## feuereimer

I am in Southern California. The manufacturer was sold out for warranty purposes, but you can still buy them retail. My friend has the R3, also a great bike. However, if you like bombing downhills, the R3 doesn't hold a candle to the GT. I have taken the GT up to fifty miles an hour and completely let go of the handle bars. The bike handles that well. Ask around how the R3 handles, my friend says that it can be a little unstable at top speeds. 

Hope that helps, Mike


----------



## Arrwin

feuereimer said:


> I am in Southern California. The manufacturer was sold out for warranty purposes, but you can still buy them retail. My friend has the R3, also a great bike. However, if you like bombing downhills, the R3 doesn't hold a candle to the GT. I have taken the GT up to fifty miles an hour and completely let go of the handle bars. The bike handles that well. Ask around how the R3 handles, my friend says that it can be a little unstable at top speeds.
> 
> Hope that helps, Mike


Great. This helps a lot, especially coming from a GT owner. I've gotten many opinions and advice from R3 owners, but since the GT is so new it's hard to find owner opinions. Would you say the GT is racy when you push it, but comfy and stiff at the same time? 

Thanks again.


----------



## feuereimer

No bike is perfect! The GT can be used as a race bike for sure, but it does have a taller head tube for a more comfortable riding position which means less aerodynamics. The head tube angle is also a little slacker and the wheelbase longer than a normal racing bike, so it probably doesn't have the snap you might want for sprinting. I am not sure how that compares to the R3 geometry, you'll have to check that out. I can tell you that it does climb great and I am fresher and feel better longer on it than I have with previous bikes.

My decision finally came down to the fact that I am not going to be winning stages at the Tour de France any time soon so I got a bike that I totally love to ride.


----------



## Arrwin

feuereimer said:


> No bike is perfect! The GT can be used as a race bike for sure, but it does have a taller head tube for a more comfortable riding position which means less aerodynamics. The head tube angle is also a little slacker and the wheelbase longer than a normal racing bike, so it probably doesn't have the snap you might want for sprinting. I am not sure how that compares to the R3 geometry, you'll have to check that out. I can tell you that it does climb great and I am fresher and feel better longer on it than I have with previous bikes.
> 
> My decision finally came down to the fact that I am not going to be winning stages at the Tour de France any time soon so I got a bike that I totally love to ride.


Great. Thanks! Btw...which color did you get? PIcs?


----------



## feuereimer

*Pictures*

Arwin,

Well I looked around for a pic of the Gran Tourismo, but I couldn't find any. I usually take some pics of my new bike but I guess I didn't get that one. I had the Red and White GT. I am not in love with Italian looks, but I got a lot of compliments on it. When I sell the Imperiale, I am probably going to get the Black GT this time. It's a little more neutral for me. 

Here is a pic of my warranty replacement Imperiale before I built it up and another with my "Saturday Wheels" on it -


----------



## Arrwin

feuereimer said:


> Arwin,
> 
> Well I looked around for a pic of the Gran Tourismo, but I couldn't find any. I usually take some pics of my new bike but I guess I didn't get that one. I had the Red and White GT. I am not in love with Italian looks, but I got a lot of compliments on it. When I sell the Imperiale, I am probably going to get the Black GT this time. It's a little more neutral for me.
> 
> Here is a pic of my warranty replacement Imperiale before I built it up and another with my "Saturday Wheels" on it -


Thanks for the pics! That Imperiale looks all business! If it were my size (Small) I would definitely consider your Imperiale. If I decide on the GT, I would be getting the Red/White scheme as well. The black nude carbon fiber is nice as well, but I already have a black mtn bike so want something different. 

Thanks again!


----------



## feuereimer

Yeah, that thing is a rocket ship! It definitely has some go juice.

Anyway, good luck with the GT. Post up some pics when it's complete. Mike


----------



## brumos

Here is mine. Haven't had a chance to ride it yet.


----------



## brumos

As a side note, I need a water bottle cage and the one the LBS wanted to sell me was too expensive ($60). I had to laugh at the price. What cage would you guys recommend?


----------



## pbd

The pro ranks are full of Tacx Tao and Elite cages (Elite Custom Race I think is the cheaper version?). Tacx Tao is also one of the most recommended cages on cycling forums.

I really like my Specialized Ribcages, I found a last-year's-model on ebay (same product, but they change the colors every year) that matches the colors/styling of my Wilier perfectly.

Arundel is also very widely praised for their cages. The carbon ones are supposed to be great (but expensive), and they make a cheaper plastic version as well. 

There are tons of knock-off cheap carbon cages on ebay that look cool and are really cheap, I've read mixed reviews about them in general. Some are great, some apparently break pretty easily with a full water bottle, but they're super cheap so there's little risk in trying them if there's one you like the looks. Also keep an eye on the name-brand stuff on ebay, I've seen some Arundel carbon cages go for well under half-price as well.

Just stay away from aluminum, a nice bike deserves a nicer cage than aluminum, and it marks the bottles too.


----------



## RayfromTX

When I test rode the GT I had two issues. First, the steering felt stiff when riding even though it turned freely when off the bike. It might have been a setup issue or perhaps just a result of the steering geometry. The second was the real deal breaker though. On rough sections of road you could hear the internally routed cables slapping inside the top tube. That would have driven me crazy. Otherwise I would have been buying the bike for it's mix of comfort and stiffness on the climbs. Last year's izoard was the better climber but the one that was available had last years 105 on it and that was sub par.


----------



## brumos

RayfromTX, mine doesn't exhibit any of the issues you mention. I went for a nice ride yesterday and all I came away with was a huge grin on my face. This bike is so fast and smooth; love the way it climbs. Super fun bike to ride.

When I demo'd a Ridley I could hear the internal cable routing and it also drove me nuts - completely inexcusable build quality.


----------



## feuereimer

Dam, that thing is beautiful! I am still looking to sell my Imperiale so that I can get back on my GT. The Imperiale is up eBay just looking for a good home. 

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Shrubberer

So far I've been quite happy with my GT, I got it in March as a replacement for a warrantied 2010 Izoard.Its a full ultegra gruppo (no FSA/Wilier cobranded parts) I did upgrade the wheelset to Fulcrum racing 3's and moved the stock R5's to my winter bike.

I've found it to be a very responsive but still forgiving ride. Someone mentioned earlier that it has a taller head tube but this is incorrect. The geometry is almost identical to the Cento racing models. The difference is in tubing shapes/thickness and carbon fibre used. This difference creates a bike that is more comfortable over many hours in the saddle, while not losing to much power to frame flex. Top level riders would notice the power loss to flex but if you are a recreational rider like myself or just dabbling in racing I would be impressed if you told me you could feel that power loss.

go to Wilier's web site if you want to check out the frame geometry info. 

Interestingly someone mentioned earlier about being unstable at speeds over 60km/hr -I think they were referring to an Izoard. Either way I experienced this a bit especially in cross winds and on both frames, but this problem disappeared with the wheel upgrade. So I'm going to attribute it to the wheelset and not the frame.

I love the way this bike climbs! I've gone over 6 of the 20 tallest mountain passes in Canada this year on it, and it rode like a dream. I also did a one day, 400km charity fundraiser ride in June on it (including 2 mountain passes), and I really was amazed by how good I felt at the end of the day after 17 hours in the Saddle.

After 4400km on it, I would recommend this bike, but please remember mine is a little different from stock models.


----------



## Erion929

This bike shop in Colorado has ONE Wilier Gran Turismo left in their sale bikes....$2800 !......but it's a XL.

Maybe one of you looking around can fit that? Not me....


http://bicyclepedalr.com/about/sale-prices-pg188.htm


**


----------



## ivanmathieson

I too have a GT, that I have had for about 4 months now, in the dark colour (part of me wishes i bought the white and red). Shrubberer is right; the head tube is not all that long, other frame builders like Specialized and Bianchi build a frame that has significantly longer head tubes. The guy who did my bike fit recommended against buying the GT because the head tube is not long enough! needless to say, I ignored his advice!

I have built it up myself with Campa Chorus groupset and Zonda wheels. I have come from a alluminium Cinelli, so it is difficult to compare, but I definately find the GT very responsive and stiff. Comfortable, but I imagine not as supple as some. 

Anyway, in my own head I believe it makes me fast!


----------



## Shrubberer

I know I posted the photo in the Calling all Wilier Owner's Forum, but I thought I should sneak it into the GT forum as well. 17.7lbs/8.02kg as shown. Not the lightest bike for the price but it rides like a dream. My goal when getting this bike was to find something I could do long rides on and feel great all day.


----------



## Erion929

You need to post better pics :idea:. I drove out of my way this past Saturday just to check out the black carbon frame (compared to the white/red) and it is beautiful :thumbsup:. There are subtleties in the frame and paint that are best seen in person....unless you can somehow capture them on your cam!


**


----------



## Kortwa

Oh no doubt the black carbon GT is great. I love that color combo.


----------



## StvPtrsn

Just ordered my GT from a local bike shop. Build will be:

Black, size L frame
Campy Chorus 11 group
Campy Zonda 2-way wheelset
Ritchey WCS for the rest
Not sure what seat yet

Should have it next week, I can't wait! This replaces a 2002 Jamis Comet that I built from spare parts on the cheap and is just too big of a frame for me.

Steve


----------



## pbd

kojakash said:


> After about 8 moths of very limited use, this bike again started to develop a lacquer problem. A series of tiny little aero bubbles were visible under the lacquer, all over the carbon portions of the bike. I knew this was only going to get worse, so i took it back to the shop. Again they offered to replace the frame without question.





matt.p22 said:


> I wouldn't bother with a Wilier. This is how my Izoard looked at 10 months old.





ultraman6970 said:


> That in the picture is called clear coat pop, it happens by many reasons but in this case i suspect they used the wrong ratio of hardener in the clear, or pretty much they did not clean the frame before shooting the clear. If they have deadlines probably that was happened, the good news is that is easy to fix.
> 
> The frames are in good condition but they need to be sanded and recleared, wonder what willier did with all those clear coat problem frames, trash??? I was them I would just sell them for ridiculous price with no warranty or anything.


Upon cleaning recently, I discovered that my Izoard XP is developing this effect, it looks like small bubbles under the clearcoat. The areas are small, but numerous, and seem to be spreading slowly.

I can't decide what I should do at this point. I've had the bike 2 months, and LOVE riding it. As it is, I can live with it, it's not noticeable at all unless I point it out and you look really close. But if it's going to progress and get worse (as seems to be happening slowly), that's another issue. 

How quickly did this problem develop for you guys that have seen it (matt.p22 and kojakash)? It seems Wilier and the LBS took care of you both quite well.


----------



## johnnyletrois

pbd said:


> Upon cleaning recently, I discovered that my Izoard XP is developing this effect, it looks like small bubbles under the clearcoat. The areas are small, but numerous, and seem to be spreading slowly.
> 
> I can't decide what I should do at this point. I've had the bike 2 months, and LOVE riding it. As it is, I can live with it, it's not noticeable at all unless I point it out and you look really close. But if it's going to progress and get worse (as seems to be happening slowly), that's another issue.
> 
> How quickly did this problem develop for you guys that have seen it (matt.p22 and kojakash)? It seems Wilier and the LBS took care of you both quite well.


Didn't you get yours from CC? I'd take some photos and email them. Probably best to get the warranty train moving if you like the look of your current frame and want a direct replacement.

I know I'll be paying very close attention to my Cento1 for these defects. What a PITA.


----------



## tt1

brumos-Wow, that's one sweet looking GT Wilie! :blush2:


----------



## StvPtrsn

Picked up my Gran Turismo from Ikon Cycles today. 

Black, size L frame
Campy Chorus 11 group except Record shifters and brakes
Campy Zonda 2-way wheelset w/ Hutchinson Fusion3 tubeless tires
Ritchey WCS for the rest

The white seat is temporary, will exchange for a black or red seat after I figure out what is comfortable.

Due to no stock of Chorus shifters and brakes I got Record parts upgraded for no extra charge!

Weighed in at 16.85lbs as it sits.

Still have some fine tuning on the fit....stem height, etc.

Steve


----------



## J-HY

Bike looks incredible- impressions?


----------



## StvPtrsn

J-HY said:


> Bike looks incredible- impressions?


Thanks! I've only ridden it home from the bike shop and then in to work this morning so about 9 miles total. Feels fine so far. Going on a 30+ mile ride after work today so I'll get a better idea. I've had a Cento1 demo bike for the past 2 1/2 weeks so have a pretty high end build to compare it to.

Steve


----------



## Erion929

Congrats, looks sweet! :thumbsup:

**


----------



## StvPtrsn

Took it on a 51 mile maiden voyage today. Considering this is the furthest ride I've done by almost 20 miles the bike felt great. A bit of shoulder and elbow pain but not terrible. I'll work with the shop to see if it's technique or fit and go from there. Definitely going to swap out the seat.

Steve


----------



## thnman

feuereimer said:


> I am in Southern California. The manufacturer was sold out for warranty purposes, but you can still buy them retail. My friend has the R3, also a great bike. However, if you like bombing downhills, the R3 doesn't hold a candle to the GT. I have taken the GT up to fifty miles an hour and completely let go of the handle bars. The bike handles that well. Ask around how the R3 handles, my friend says that it can be a little unstable at top speeds.
> 
> Hope that helps, Mike


I couldn't agree more with this, my Cervelo RS is twitchy going down hill fast vs. my GT is steady as a rock. Huge difference!


----------



## thnman

StvPtrsn said:


> Thanks! I've only ridden it home from the bike shop and then in to work this morning so about 9 miles total. Feels fine so far. Going on a 30+ mile ride after work today so I'll get a better idea. I've had a Cento1 demo bike for the past 2 1/2 weeks so have a pretty high end build to compare it to.
> 
> Steve


Steve, sweet looking bike - just got a GT myself in L. How do you like it?


----------



## cycmike

I've got around 500 miles on my '11 GT and I am very pleased with it. Was in the Texas Hill Country last weekend and it performed very well. I went the fastest I have ever gone downhill and the bike was straight and true. Whether it was me or the bike, it climbed like a goat and I was still pedaling when my buds were walking their madone 5.2's up the hill! LOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## Erion929

CYCMike, you look like the "Survivorman" guy....but with a cool bike! That was the bike I was going for, but lucked into a Cento Uno so went that way. Looks sweet in white :thumbsup:

**


----------



## thnman

Awesome, way to kick some Trek butt, and the bike is looking sweet. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## knightev

*sizing?*

how does the gran turismo fit? i am looking at a Large, i am 6ft tall, 33 inch inseam.... my tricross has a 56cm top tube, and the Large gt seems to be a good match!

great looking bikes.


----------



## cycmike

knightev said:


> how does the gran turismo fit? i am looking at a Large, i am 6ft tall, 33 inch inseam.... my tricross has a 56cm top tube, and the Large gt seems to be a good match!
> 
> great looking bikes.


I'm just shy of 6' with 34" inseam and the 55 cm(large)fits. Plenty of plus/minus room.


----------



## cycmike

Erion929 said:


> CYCMike, you look like the "Survivorman" guy....but with a cool bike! That was the bike I was going for, but lucked into a Cento Uno so went that way. Looks sweet in white :thumbsup:
> 
> **


Would love to have lucked into a Cento 1 meself! I like the GT fine, its a great bike. Couldn't justify making the leap up tho. FWIW, the owner and tech I bought the bike from also deal Cannondale and Colnago, and they both choose to ride the Cento1.


----------



## cycmike

cycmike said:


> I'm just shy of 6' with 34" inseam and the 55 cm(large)fits. Plenty of plus/minus room.


Also, check out my review. I accidentally posted it under the Izoard...there is no category for the Gran Turismo.

Wilier Izoard Road Bike Reviews


----------



## Arrwin

Guys,

I'm able to get a 2011 Wilier GT Red/White w/ Rival out the door for $3k. Good price or can I do better?

Thanks.


----------



## Shrubberer

sounds like a decent but not spectacular price, what wheelset is on the bike?

In Canada an Ultegra (closer to Sram Force) equipped Gt with Fulcrum racing 5's sells for $3899 retail. -I know thats a bit like apples to oranges. Rival would be closer to a 105 build but remember sram is generally a bit less expensive than Shimano.

All that said I can't really help you find a cheaper price, I'm just evaluating the price you've given us.


----------



## Arrwin

Shrubberer said:


> sounds like a decent but not spectacular price, what wheelset is on the bike?
> 
> In Canada an Ultegra (closer to Sram Force) equipped Gt with Fulcrum racing 5's sells for $3899 retail. -I know thats a bit like apples to oranges. Rival would be closer to a 105 build but remember sram is generally a bit less expensive than Shimano.
> 
> All that said I can't really help you find a cheaper price, I'm just evaluating the price you've given us.


Thanks for the feedback. The wheel set is Fulcrum 5's. Would $3k with Ultegra make it a better deal?


----------



## Shrubberer

with Fr5 wheels and Ultegra yes. I would think thats a very good price. With Rival and those wheels still a good price but not as good as an Ultegra build


----------



## Erion929

Arrwin said:


> Thanks for the feedback. The wheel set is Fulcrum 5's. Would $3k with Ultegra make it a better deal?




When I was pricing the GT back in fall '11, that's about where my best price research was...$2900-3000 for Ultegra...the price had come down from ~$3600 in spring '11. I'd say it's a really good price unless you go digging for backroom deals, closeouts, or Ebay....but then it's hard to find the exact frame color/size you need. So if you have the exact frame choice you want, I'd say that's a go.

I ended up getting a killer deal on a Cento Uno SL that I could not pass up, so I went that way...although still haven't gotten to have it built up due to injury....so that's the only reason I'd didn't pull the GT deal.


----------



## Arrwin

Thanks guys. So I went by an LBS I frequent since it's near my work and home today. They've had a Colnago Ace w/ Campy Veloce sitting on the rack for a while so I decided to take it out for a test ride and I really liked it. The frame is beautiful and depite the Veloce being Campy's low-end I was pleasantly surprised it shifted into gear with perfect accuracy (this was my first time shifting Campys). 

So now...i'm really leaning towards the Ace as I love the looks and it being a leftover model I can probably save almost $1K vs. the Gran Turismo. Granted, the GT is probably the better bike overall, the Ace was lighter and I figured I can always upgrade the components if needed. This will be my first road bike.

All the reviews on the Ace I've read have been positive. Any of you guys ever tested the Ace? 

Thanks.


----------



## johnnyletrois

Arrwin said:


> Thanks guys. So I went by an LBS I frequent since it's near my work and home today. They've had a Colnago Ace w/ Campy Veloce sitting on the rack for a while so I decided to take it out for a test ride and I really liked it. The frame is beautiful and depite the Veloce being Campy's low-end I was pleasantly surprised it shifted into gear with perfect accuracy (this was my first time shifting Campys).
> 
> So now...i'm really leaning towards the Ace as I love the looks and it being a leftover model I can probably save almost $1K vs. the Gran Turismo. Granted, the GT is probably the better bike overall, the Ace was lighter and I figured I can always upgrade the components if needed. This will be my first road bike.
> 
> All the reviews on the Ace I've read have been positive. Any of you guys ever tested the Ace?
> 
> Thanks.


Never tested the Colnago but I have ridden the Izoard XP, GT, and Cento1. I got a halluva deal on my Cento1 w/Ultegra for $3400 last August. I'd say go for the GT on looks alone, but I'm biased towards Wilier.


----------



## Arrwin

johnnyletrois said:


> Never tested the Colnago but I have ridden the Izoard XP, GT, and Cento1. I got a halluva deal on my Cento1 w/Ultegra for $3400 last August. I'd say go for the GT on looks alone, but I'm biased towards Wilier.


$3400 on a Cento 1 is a screaming deal!! Just wanted to give you guys an update. I pulled the trigger on my first road bike. It's not a Wilier, but I am very happy with my new ride. Haven't had a chance to ride it much but it was a great riding back from the LBS! Hope it's OK posting a non-Wilier on this thread.

Thanks much for everyone's help and ride safely! :thumbsup:


----------



## Monty Burns

brumos said:


> Here is mine. Haven't had a chance to ride it yet.



weigh?


----------



## carbon1

just order black wilier GTone today, size sm from Ericsbikeshop dealer at my hometown, can't wait!


----------



## Aikea Guinea

I have recently received a new Gran Turismo in the dark color. I have some observations I'm hoping someone here can confirm for me.


1.) My serial number starts with WT11xxxx. Did I actually receive a 2011 bike when I actually ordered a 2012? I'm not sure how Wilier serial numbers are decoded. Perhaps manufactured in 2011, but still 2012 model year?

2.) My frame is missing two decals I have seen present in other photos of the GT. The colored striped "flag" (not really a flag per se) is missing from the rear of the seat tube, as well as the frame size designation is missing from the lower front of the seat tube near the front derailleur hanger. Both are present in other photos I have seen of the GT. Look upwards in this thread for examples. Why would these not be present on my frame? I did buy from a very large reputable dealer so the frame is definitely legit, just FYI.

3.) The carbon weave looks very nice from typical viewing angles and lighting. However, if you take a flashlight and look closely, you can see a patchwork of carbon pieces, some small square-like pieces, some larger, but it looks weird like cutting up a newspaper and gluing it all together in a formed shape. Is this just the nature of carbon lay up, or is something amiss here?​

Thanks in advance for any info! 


EDIT: Thanks to the superb and timely reply from Wilier customer support, I have received answers to #1 and #2 listed above in this post. I'm still looking for opinions and info on #3. 

Wilier told me my frame serial of WT11xxxx was manufactured in 2011 for the 2012 model year. So it is confirmed a 2012 bike. The stripes are "the World Champion's rainbow stripes." Wilier put these stripes on the higher end models to commemorate the World Champion win in 2008 when Alessandro Ballan won the title on a Wilier. Wilier is no longer doing this though. [Perhaps some 2011 bikes still have the stripes but those might have been manufactured in 2010].


----------



## feuereimer

*2011 Gran Tourismo*

Hey Aikeo,

As far as I know, there is no difference between the 2011 and the 2012. The bike has not changed and the manufacturing has not changed. 

I had one of these bikes and I loved it. Unfortunately for me, I broke the frame at the rear drop outs (I was commuting 34 miles one way on it!!). I wanted to have the frame replaced but they were sold out when this all happened and I ended up with the Imperiale. 

My frame also had the carbon wraps that looked out of place. I think that this is just the nature of working with carbon. So I don't think that you got a refurb. 

Anyway, good riding. The GT is the cadillac of bikes. I commuted on it, I raced it, it was great. I was so confident on that bike that I could actually take my hands off the bars at 50 + mph and it was still stable. 

If I could go back and do it again, I would have waited for the GT replacement. 

Good riding, Mike


----------



## Aikea Guinea

feuereimer said:


> Hey Aikeo,
> 
> As far as I know, there is no difference between the 2011 and the 2012. The bike has not changed and the manufacturing has not changed.
> 
> I had one of these bikes and I loved it. Unfortunately for me, I broke the frame at the rear drop outs (I was commuting 34 miles one way on it!!). I wanted to have the frame replaced but they were sold out when this all happened and I ended up with the Imperiale.
> 
> My frame also had the carbon wraps that looked out of place. I think that this is just the nature of working with carbon. So I don't think that you got a refurb.
> 
> Anyway, good riding. The GT is the cadillac of bikes. I commuted on it, I raced it, it was great. I was so confident on that bike that I could actually take my hands off the bars at 50 + mph and it was still stable.
> 
> If I could go back and do it again, I would have waited for the GT replacement.
> 
> Good riding, Mike


Thanks for the comments, Mike! I agree with the GT being great for many purposes! It has nearly identical geometry to the Cento 1 and is quite stiff making it a great racing platform. But I find that the specific choice and mix of carbon makes it compliant in the right places. I just do not feel fatigued on this bike at all regardless of distance so far. Note I have not done a century on mine... yet. It is not plush by any measure, but somehow riding the nasty winter-salted chip & seal around me just hasn't had a fatiguing effect like on other bikes.


----------



## bella26

Another very happy Wilier GT owner here. I bought mine a few months ago as an upgrade to a 2009 Giant TCR and well there really is no comparison. The GT is a lovely bike to ride and I just enjoy the time I spend on it. I recently upgraded the fulcrum 5 wheelset to Campy Shamals and wow - what an improvement. I've certainly found this to be a great all round bike.


----------



## Chang_slo

Hello,

I own a Wilier GranTurismo 2012 (bought it on approx. 14 days ago).
I want to ask you about one issue: I found a cluster of tiny bubbles under the lacquer, in length of approx. 1 cm. It's under the top tube and you can feel it with your fingers. Is this something to be worried about? Why does this happen and will it progress or spread? I sent a picture to Wilier and they just replied that I should talk to my dealer... I'll definitely do that, but I wanted to get an expert opinion from them... 

PS: Because I'm new I can't post pictures yes...


----------



## jpaschal01

Doesn't sound like something that happened after manufacturing. Sounds like a possible manufacturing defect that no one noticed because it wasn't at an easily visible location. You just bought a new bike. Take it back to your dealer and ask them to take care of the situation. You did buy a great bike though.


----------



## Chang_slo

jpaschal01 said:


> Doesn't sound like something that happened after manufacturing. Sounds like a possible manufacturing defect that no one noticed because it wasn't at an easily visible location. You just bought a new bike. Take it back to your dealer and ask them to take care of the situation. You did buy a great bike though.


Yes, all in all I'm very satisfied with the bike! And it wouldn't bother me if I knew that it won't spread... What bothers me more, that I got dismissed so quickly by customer service at Wilier - they just said that I should ask my dealer about this... Well, we'll see what they will say...


----------



## Chang_slo

Update: I'm getting a new frame!  Thumbs up for Wilier! Now I'm thinking of getting a matte frame - I think that those kind of problems do not happen on matte frames, or do they? What do you think?


----------



## jpaschal01

I've got a stock Gran Turismo (Ultegra with FSA SL-K crank). Will be in the market for a new chain soon. Should I just go with a new Ultegra chain or is there something else I should be considering?


----------

